# Ammunition going back up



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I know that's it's never really came down. But over the summer I was able to get boxes of 350 legend winchester deer season at walmart for 23 a box. Last week it was up to 28 but I still bought a box. Just stopped in again they had six boxes but now 33 a box. So up 5 dollars in a week, I left those ones on the shelf. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I'd quit going to Walmart. Almost all ammo is still falling online. I don't buy any from brick and mortar. Watch for sales online.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I dont usually buy from there but just like to walk by when I'm there. Just was shocked at the jump in a week but hsvent really compared it to other ammo stores for pricing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Saw the jump over the summer, glad I stocked up then even before having the rifle... saw and bought while on vacation in Florida this fall ..... with prices going up , should keep it on the shelves longer there..... best deal was this fall , natchezz had the hornady at a good price , wish I would have max out the allotted amount of 20boxes, verses the 10 I got (just for same shipping same for 1 box or 10 )

Still can't find the 480 ruger except for gunbroker and I'm not paying those prices


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Prices are out of hand. Buy ammo and your playing into it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

But guys buy because they didn’t think ahead of time that they will need more ammo down the line. I would buy 22 bulk every time I was in the store when it was $15 or less a box for 500 bulk and grab 9mm when it was $10 or less at the store. Been doing it for years. This way when times like this happen your prepared and can go out and plink and shot and not worry about it as much. If I sell or trade away a gun I always keep couple hundred rounds of that ammo in case I get another one down the road. Everyone should have a few hundred rounds of any gun they own on hand just for occasions like this. it happened a few years ago and prices went down prior to Covid and now it’s back up. Some people never learn


----------

